# Adjusting boost on my GTI-R ???????



## 270bhp GTI-R (Nov 28, 2003)

Could any one tell me how to adjust the boost on my pulsar gtir (the boost is runing off the scale!!!!) ive been told to turn it down by the company i got my new turbo off other wise it will blow my shiny new turbo up?????? THE car is standard..... So i dont think my boost should be going off the scale at 2 1/2 thousand revs!!!! ????


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

are you using any kind of wastegate????????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nz_aj (Nov 19, 2003)

Are you measuring the boost pressure before or after the throttle?
Have you connected the wastegate properly?
Are you using a bleedvalve? Is this turned up too much?
AJ


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

what gauge are you using?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

why should you be asking this question if you have a GTI-R??


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

b/c its got 270 bhp dumbass--lol, thats what the forums are for


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

I know what the engine is, man but if someones rollin around with that much power and technology in their hands, dont you think they should atleast know what it does and how to properly use/maintain it??? Just a thought...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

rkeith said:


> I know what the engine is, man but if someones rollin around with that much power and technology in their hands, dont you think they should atleast know what it does and how to properly use/maintain it??? Just a thought...


exactly why I posted what I did.


----------



## nz_aj (Nov 19, 2003)

A 3" exhaust & up the boost to around 15psi & it should make that sort of power at the flywheel. Hardly extreme mods.


----------



## 270bhp GTI-R (Nov 28, 2003)

its running that much pressure its blown the engine twice and the turbo once, now ive bought it and dont want to blow it, the dump valve is great at stand still but as soon as you drive it its blowing off all the time, ive just fitted a bleed valve to the t-piece connecting the actuator to the solenoid and the vacum of the dump valve but fully closed and fully open on the valve doesnt make any differance, is it connected properly...? has anyone else got a pulsar with the standard mmHg gauge and what does theirs read...?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

270bhp GTI-R said:


> its running that much pressure its blown the engine twice and the turbo once, now ive bought it and dont want to blow it, the dump valve is great at stand still but as soon as you drive it its blowing off all the time, ive just fitted a bleed valve to the t-piece connecting the actuator to the solenoid and the vacum of the dump valve but fully closed and fully open on the valve doesnt make any differance, is it connected properly...? has anyone else got a pulsar with the standard mmHg gauge and what does theirs read...?



sounds to me like you don't have a damn clue what you're doing. Take it to a shop. Professionals. Pay to fix it.


----------



## 270bhp GTI-R (Nov 28, 2003)

your damn right, The person who serviced it got two pipes around the wrong way, the one from the intercooler was switched with the one from the dump valve thus not opening the wastegate. problem solved. does anyone know how much psi the standard t28 turbo can handle i was told 1 bar or 14 psi is that right?


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

i drove mine at 1 bar daily, but when racing at 22psi.


----------

